# What's safe for bunnies to dig in?



## purple_x

Buy Chad Valley Pink Sand and Water Pit at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Paddling pools and water games.

I just brought one of these for my bunnies because I want them to have a digging box as they are indoors and dont have chance to dig outside.

What would be safe for them to dig in?
People have told me compost but there are so many of them that I have no clue what to buy, links would be fab.

Thank you
Claire x


----------



## Lil Miss

any natural compost (no added chemical fertaliser or weedkiller) childrens play sand, or even just shredded paper will work fine


----------



## Nicky10

Sand is good for them to dig in but be careful it can get everywhere


----------



## sullivan

we used to use top soil thats bagged in b and q. its got no added chemicals etc in it.


----------



## purple_x

That's good that sand can be used, Tesco have 2 large bags for £4 atm. 
Might put sand in one and compost in the other. 

Them making a mess isn't a problem, I'll put lots of newspaper down!


----------



## Guest

I use shredded paper for my dig boxes, I tried compost once, never, never again :nono:

It's ok for outdoors but inside it WILL get everywhere the buns will make sure of that :lol::lol:


----------



## purple_x

B3rnie said:


> I use shredded paper for my dig boxes, I tried compost once, never, never again :nono:
> 
> It's ok for outdoors but inside it WILL get everywhere the buns will make sure of that :lol::lol:


Oh gawd now I wonder if to use compost and sand or if to just use shredded paper. 
I know I said mess wouldn't be a problem but I'm having images of muddy bunny paw prints all over the carpets and my bed now!


----------



## hazyreality

Sand is a nightmare for getting everywhere!!! And mine just used it as a litter tray! I've given up on digging boxes/pits for a while!

*Heidi*


----------



## Lil Miss

purple_x said:


> Oh gawd now I wonder if to use compost and sand or if to just use shredded paper.
> I know I said mess wouldn't be a problem but I'm having images of muddy bunny paw prints all over the carpets and my bed now!


if you "bake" the compost in the oven for half an hour it will dry it out, so it wont leave muddy prints everywhere, unless they pee in it then paddle it everywhere


----------



## sullivan

Lil Miss said:


> if you "bake" the compost in the oven for half an hour it will dry it out, so it wont leave muddy prints everywhere, unless they pee in it then paddle it everywhere


was going to say may stain your buns feet but you just gave me the answer i didnt know.


----------



## Guest

Lil Miss said:


> if you "bake" the compost in the oven for half an hour it will dry it out, so it wont leave muddy prints everywhere, unless they pee in it then paddle it everywhere


That's exactly what mine did :


----------



## Lil Miss

B3rnie said:


> That's exactly what mine did :


yours just like to make your life difficult though :lol:


----------



## Guest

Lil Miss said:


> yours just like to make your life difficult though :lol:


Now what makes you say that? 

-looks at Bluey who hates all other bucks-


----------



## Lil Miss

B3rnie said:


> Now what makes you say that?
> 
> -looks at Bluey who hates all other bucks-


points to rascal the destroyer of phones and network cables


----------

